# Albino Tarpon



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

This is amazing to watch.


----------



## Turneffeisland (Jan 25, 2012)

That was awesome


----------



## capthiball (Aug 16, 2005)

*We caught one too*


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Okay guys, these are not "Albino" tarpon.... it is a piebald tarpon - here is an explanation that may help.. - these fish obviously have quite a bit of pigmentation on other areas of the body which I think excludes them from being called "albino."

http://www.sportfishingmag.com/news/rare-unpigmented-tarpon-released

Rare and interesting nonetheless...

Also, be aware that tarpon caught in bays and very brackish shallow waters who have been there for awhile will take on a more almost golden or tan color on their backs and body versus ocean going tarpon with more vibrant colors.... not sure if it is bacteria or bleaching from the water or the sun.. however, that color change should not be confused with this funky piebald issue.


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Scott and I caught a red Tarpon in Louisiana on the original Migration.


----------



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Yep. No pink eyes.

But Pretty Fish.

TC


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Albino*

I agree it is not an albino but has impressive skin coloration.

I would have taken numerous photos and had a reproduction made.

Mike


----------

